# My Oscar has a red wart on his lower lip.



## Pizza Maker (Jun 24, 2008)

I have had my oscar for about 6 years and he is about 10+'' by himself in a 75 Gallon FW tank. I have left the tank pretty empty because he destroys anything and everything I have placed in it other than about 50-60 lbs of rock and a few large fake aquarium rocks. I am new to this forum and can send pictures. The "wart looking" thing on his chin has gone from a small ready to pop pimple to a pencil eraser shape, size, and collored growth. Any advise would help.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Uhm,..., It would help if you posted a pic. I am good at identifying diseases though . Just post a few pics of his environment. List the parameters. And show me a before and after picture if you could.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've had very active fish develop somethign like this before. It was the result of excessive rubbing on the glass... or at least that's what I believed... I saw no ill results except for the appearance...


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

At some stage in your Oscars life, normally when it is approaching maturity you may notice a strange lump appear on the Oscars bottom lip. These strange protrusions can range from being a very small pimple, to a very large lump. I couldn't honestly tell you exactly why they develop these lumps but it seems to be something that Oscars develop when they approach maturity. It does seem strange that this is the part of their mouth that comes in contact with rocks when they clean them which could possibly have something to do with this.

Sometimes they do look quite sore as they may turn red, or even look like they have erupted open. From my experience, these strange abnormalities are very common and should not worry you unduly. However, if infection does look like it has set in, you could try medicating the tank. However, I'm very much in favour of contacting a vet if the fish looks like it has a serious infection so bear this in mind.

taken off of www.oscarfishlover.com


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

rubbing against the glass or something is a common reason that makes this lump become large and unusual. 
my male oscar now has the same problem, near their spawning he rubbed his chin to the slate to clean it and after the spawning ( its 3 weeks now and babies are still with them ) he always stands in front of the glass and as soon as some one walks near the tank he will start striking the glass and it cause his chin get rubbed to it all the time, its 1-2 week that his lump has become red, very large and bad looking. it look like a round wound. but as far as I know it is not a serious problem if you keep the water and parameters clean. using salt will help it heal up sooner. and some of my friends have solved this problem by getting the fish out of the tank and using Nystatin ointment ( thats an anti bacterial ointment available in drug stores ) on their chins.
also an experienced friend told me to get the fish out and use a disinfectant medicine on his chin.
after all I've not done anything yet.
some babies some times nibble his lump as they think its food! I think they clean it out from parasites this way :lol:

also 1-2 weeks ago I moved my 6 months old oscar ( its a grow out of the pair i mentioned above ) to a new tank, he didn't like the tank and is going up and down against the glass while its chin is getting rubbed to it all the time, his lump is getting large since then :?


----------

